
How a Construction Crane is Erected (Video) - flapjack
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/09/video-how-a-construction-crane-is-erected/
======
jwecker
It only gets interesting after about 4:30 - before that it's simply building a
crane using an existing mobile crane (that just keeps getting longer and
longer).

------
agazso
Bootstrapping is always interesting. Thanks!

~~~
fnid
It's not _really_ bootstrapping considering another crane is used to build the
base of it and initial structure.

I was actually hoping it was more of a bootstrapped effort.

~~~
mechanical_fish
_It's not really bootstrapping considering another crane is used to build the
base of it..._

Well, there's no reason it has to be that way, except money and time. One
could, in theory, assemble the base and initial structure by carrying
individual steel rods and buckets of concrete to the site and assembling them
all.

But the astute (and, perhaps, perverse) observer would note that this only
pushes the problem farther down the stack. Using humans to carry your parts to
assemble the base isn't really bootstrapping, either, because where did the
steel and concrete come from? For that matter, where did the humans come from?

Unfortunately, we don't yet know how to depict humans being bootstrapped from
raw organic chemicals at this level of detail, and even if we did it would
probably run a bit longer than 6:17.

------
mkinsella
Interesting video. $10,000/mo actually seems a little low. I wonder how long
it takes for the initial crane construction.

------
chimariko
There are two points that surprised me here: 1\. Rods and pins are used
instead of classic nuts and bolts; 2\. Crane's extension. It's amazing how
self-sufficient a construction crane setup is.

~~~
asdlfj2sd33
I am surprised by the load bearing power of steel, the total height of a crane
made of steel + the counter weight + the weight of what it's lifting, that's a
lot of force at the bottom of the steel tower.

------
yummyfajitas
If the title included the words "MOST AWESOME VIDEO EVAR!!! MUST WATCH!", it
would not be an exaggeration.

~~~
keltecp11
I usually would not up vote a comment like this... but you're actually correct
here.

------
jerryji
Very cool, now where is the video on how a compiler is written?

------
chasingsparks
_It takes a crane, to build a crane_

Yes, I am quoting a Jason Mraz song...

